# Training two puppies



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello, I have two questions-
1. I just got two puppies (trying to get the basic training done before school starts), and I was wondering if I should train the puppies together or separately. I am training separately right now.
2. People always say poodles are motivated to learn and high energy, but my puppies don't seem to be too interested in it. One doesn't like to eat for starters so loses interests in the treats after five tries, and the other one just wants to lie down or sleep. (I got them within the past week if that has anything to do with it)

I am thinking that maybe I coddle them too much, giving them too much attention to begin with, if that even makes sense, and so they don't care about training since they are already receiving the attention?

Any feedback would be great! Thank you!!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

How old are your pups and what are you training them to do?


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

One is 10 weeks and the other is 11 weeks. I am trying train them to come. I got the clicker too and watched some YouTube videos, but the results are still poor...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are going to need to work with each puppy separately - and take them to separate training classes, and also socialise and walk them separately as much as possible, to ensure each learns self confidence and good dog manners. There is a reason why the usual advice is to wait until puppy number one is fully trained and through adolescence before getting puppy number two - successfully raising two at once can be very, very hard work!

I would be concerned if a pup of that age were constantly sleepy - have they been seen by your vet? It's easy to forget when you have got used to working with adult dogs that pups need very short training sessions - 5 repetitions of one exercise might be as many as they can cope with at that age. Recall is usually pretty easy with a pup, though - have someone hold the puppy, call him, then run away making exciting high pitched noises (loudness depends on the confidence of the puppy!). When the puppy catches up with you, a small treat and a big love fest confirm that this is the Best Game Ever!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm sure other, more "expert" people can chime in, but I remember when my spoo puppy was that age (he's only 9 months old now), and his attention span was minimal, to say the least. We would have been lucky to get 5 tries at anything, even something as basic as responding to his name. His attention span improved as he got older, for sure, so my advice right now would be to be patient and keep your expectations reasonable for the age of your puppies. I'd imagine having two such young dogs would be even more challenging than one, and even one kept me on my toes at that age training such basic things as bite inhibition. So keep with it, be patient, keep the training experience positive for both you and your puppies, and you'll eventually see success!


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank you for the good advice!

Ok, it's good to know that five tries is not all that unusual for puppies that young to lose attention. I didn't do too much research on getting two puppies at the same time before I did...now I am really hoping that this works out in the end. 

I think it's a good suggestion that I take Lexie to see the vet soon. She vomited in the car way from the breeder, and I thought she just got car sick. But then I also noticed that her coat is quite dull compare to the other poodle. I thought that was just a genetic thing...However, she is eating quite a bit, unlike the other one. In fact, she eats from the other's bowl and I'd have to take it away from her. So I thought that was a good sign that she is healthy. 

My other older dog, the shihtzu loves to b held. But neither of the new puppies like being held. They struggle to get out of my arms...sad... Is it possible that I am smothering them?


----------



## Jcjshelton (Jun 16, 2013)

Darn! After hearing what you said about raising two puppies together, I did some research on it, and I feel so bummed. I don't know why I didn't research that PRIOR to getting them...I've made separate playpens for them and got separate crates too, but they can still see each other and smell each other, just can't interact with each other unless I let them. Is this the way to do this?

Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about them playing together, as long as they get plenty of time one-on-one with you. Several people on here have successfully raised two pups together - perhaps you could try starting a new thread asking for advice from their experience?

Pups often want to be off exploring the world, and get bored being held. They often turn into snuggle bunnies as they get a bit older, though - at the moment the world is far too exciting to waste time on laps!

I would get the pups checked over by a vet, though - it could be as simple as needing worming, but much better to get professional advice sooner rather than later.

There is lots of good advice on raising puppies on the Dog Star Daily website = www.dogstardaily - it can be a bit prescriptive, making you worry that missing just one milestone by a week may wreck things for ever more, but the methods described are kind and sound.


----------

